
Facebook AI Creates Its Own Language in Creepy Preview of Our Potential Future - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tonybradley/2017/07/31/facebook-ai-creates-its-own-language-in-creepy-preview-of-our-potential-future/#48079f8c292c
======
schoen
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14900615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14900615)
(criticizing other media coverage of this).

